# Positive food delivery experiences



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So we all know about the issues doing food delivery. Of course there are a lot of negatives and it is normal to vent about Customers, UE/DD/ GH, and the restaurants. There are also positives that sometimes get lost in the complaints. After 4 years and 7500 deliveries I've gotten to know the local restaurant owners and managers pretty well. While some are jerks there are a lot of nice ones too.

What are some nice things that have happened? For me,

Went out to dinner at a nice restaurant and when the owner saw me at a table he came over and comped my meal. $150 for a party of four. I was blown away!
A restaurant I ordered take out from gave me the "employee" discount. Told me I get it every time I order from them.
Two Decembers ago (pre Covid) A restaurant owner invited me to their Holiday Party. It was great! Food, Drinks, and a DJ. Really nice.
What about you? What nice experiences have you had?


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

What restaurant give you the employee discount? And how much of a percentage was that ?


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

So far, the nicest expenses I've had with restaurants is subway or McDonald's letting me fill my water bottle with water (I bicycle for Uber eats).
Also some of them let me use the washroom


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I haven't done enough deliveries to have any good or bad experiences yet, just experiences. Mostly wanted to chime in and mention that I think it's awesome you've had such pleasant experiences with managers and owners. The media makes it out like all these companies hate the delivery services for screwing them over and ripping them off. Which I am likely to believe because I'm now familiar with the delivery companies lol.
It was refreshing to hear that's not always the case. And other peoples good stories always makes me feel a little better about the world. Hoping to hear more stories from others in this thread, and if I manage to get an exceptional delivery or experience, I'll remember to share as well


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't eat at restaurants, I just deliver for them


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Food exploration.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

redsky said:


> What restaurant give you the employee discount? And how much of a percentage was that ?


It's not a chain, it's a local large restaurant. 20% discount.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nythain said:


> I haven't done enough deliveries to have any good or bad experiences yet, just experiences. Mostly wanted to chime in and mention that I think it's awesome you've had such pleasant experiences with managers and owners. The media makes it out like all these companies hate the delivery services for screwing them over and ripping them off. Which I am likely to believe because I'm now familiar with the delivery companies lol.
> It was refreshing to hear that's not always the case. And other peoples good stories always makes me feel a little better about the world. Hoping to hear more stories from others in this thread, and if I manage to get an exceptional delivery or experience, I'll remember to share as well


Most places differentiate between the driver and UE/DD/GH. Most, but not all. I am excluding Fast Food from that because most who work at Fast Food DGF one way or another.

It's more about the personal relationships you form over time with the owners and managers. There is constant turnover with staff and they can't do much for you anyway except be nice and get you the order your waiting for.

When I was new doing deliveries I was running in and out focusing on speed to get to the next order. Over time I found if I'm not racing I make just as much money and enjoy my day more. I take the time to talk to the staff, manager, and owners. I always say hi and a quick chat. Basically just take the time to be pleasant. I'm talking about a basic quick chat, not spending 15 minutes shooting the breeze! No one has time for that unless it's very slow.

Forming personal connections goes a long way.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I was once called cute by a Burger King drive-through window lady.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I was once called cute by a Burger King drive-through window lady.


Well unless you got one pregnant like the famous food delivery legend @dickdasher did, he's still the boss.

DickDasher, the food delivery legend from Avalon, NJ. @mch can vouch for it. He called her his BK Beauty. I miss his time on UP! Too bad he got a bit carried away when he uploaded all those X rated pictures at the blowout party he threw! Management definitely didn't approve!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

One guy held the door open for me once. 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Seamus said:


> It's not a chain, it's a local large restaurant. 20% discount.


Kinda lame a local large restaurant only gives their employees 20% discount.

Seems their meals should be free, IMHO.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Seamus said:


> So we all know about the issues doing food delivery. Of course there are a lot of negatives and it is normal to vent about Customers, UE/DD/ GH, and the restaurants. There are also positives that sometimes get lost in the complaints. After 4 years and 7500 deliveries I've gotten to know the local restaurant owners and managers pretty well. While some are jerks there are a lot of nice ones too.
> 
> What are some nice things that have happened? For me,
> 
> ...


You tested positive for COVID, does that count?

Oh, wait. I guess we're using a different definition of positive.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Once i was picking up from a high end Thai place.
They asked me if i wanted something to drink while i waited.
I noticed a bottle of Opus One wine on top shelf.
I said I would love a glass.
Was told that i could get the whole bottle for only $550, like $100 bucks off.
I decided on the Ice T.


----------



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

Just tonight I was almost home and ready to shut down when a $15 short distance ping came in for a new restaurant on the app. I previously did a delivery for them earlier and was curious what they were offering so I looked in the Eats app before the ping came in. Noticed they had a fancy burger priced at $0.00. Was tempted to order and see what got delivered but didn't. Went to get the $15 ping and when I got there the person at the door (owner?) said the kitchen was shut down and called the person who ordered. I waited and he said he would cancel. I mentioned the $0.00 burger and that he should check it out. I also said uber gives drivers no compensation for canceled orders and he promptly handed me a $20. Last night a restaurant I always pick up at offered me food someone didn't pick up and was canceled (yes the chicken wings and chili was good). I have very good relations with all the local restaurants and when something goes wrong on their end they find a way to comp me. Some just see me and run to the kitchen to check on the order if it isn't ready (that I appreciate the most). Keep the private resturant owners on your side and generally you will be treated well.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I had a delivery for Italian food to an apartment building once. When I got there I called the guy and asked him to come down to get his food. He said he was at his GFs place across town and he'd pay me up if I'd drive it over there. I said no I wouldn't and I ended the call. I then called DD support. I told them what happened and that I wasn't driving another 5 mile across town to deliver the food during the busy hours and I asked them what they wanted to do with the food. They said I could keep the food and told me to have a nice night. So I took my $70 order of Italian food and had a great dinner on the customer dime.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Seamus, this is a GREAT idea for a topic to post on. There’s so much negativity on this site that I love reading stories where positive things happen!

I probably will have quite a few that I forget about, but here are some positives that have happened to me:

1) Lady in a very poor area where people keep all kinds of stuff (broken down cars, rusted bikes, tools, furniture, etc.) in their front yards. Hers was just as bad as the neighbors. By the front door she had a chair with citrus, candy bars and bottled water and a sign saying it was all for delivery drivers. I was genuinely touched!

2) Another time I was delivering fast food to an apartment on a hot summer night after midnight. UE was having technical issues and some drivers on this site were saying they weren’t getting their tips. I asked the customer if I could get the tip in cash due to the technical issues and they gave me a $20 bill. Later, my online tip of $5.41 came through as well.

3) Another lady I delivered to had a connection to the candy bar business and said she had too many candy bars and asked which ones I liked. I said Milky Way and Snickers. She gave me boxes of 50 full size bars for both, so 100 candy bars total. My family had about 5 bars and I gave all the others to homeless people. Many said they hadn’t had a candy bar in a VERY LONG time and they sincerely appreciated the gesture.

I will add more later as I think of them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A few offer me free drinks (water, iced tea, soda) every time I come in. One place gave me a gift certificate free dinner for two. I have not used it yet.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> A few offer me free drinks (water, iced tea, soda) every time I come in. One place gave me a gift certificate free dinner for two. I have not used it yet.


Chik-fil-a almost always offers me a drink.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Chik-fil-a almost always offers me a drink.


My second worst delivery experience was with CFA. It was so bad, I never went back. Nor do I intend to. I’m in single digits with my AR mostly because of them - they go nuts at lunch, 2 out of 3 pings are for them, if not more.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

UBERNHMVR said:


> ... I also said uber gives drivers no compensation for canceled orders and he promptly handed me a $20. ...


I hate this. Postmate made me ordering and uploading receipt and wait for half an hour, and then they said customer went to pick the food from restaurant and they paid me nothing. 

Steal of service, I'll call it. On the other hand, I appreciated the young man asked me, why I do Postmate? He did not want my customer's order initially, I thought I did a good job to convince it's not a bad order for $70.00. I got nothing out of it at end. I was like a fool to sign up with Postmate.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Doesn't take long for POSITIVE to turn negative round these parts of the internet does it lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My second worst delivery experience was with CFA. It was so bad, I never went back. Nor do I intend to. I’m in single digits with my AR mostly because of them - they go nuts at lunch, 2 out of 3 pings are for them, if not more.


Every CFA in my area is different. One makes you go to the drivethru (not going to happen), a second one let drivers only come in the store and they get you out pretty quick. A third has a back door you go to where they proceed to ignore you.

I've had a couple of good ones, my fav was a $15 ping for 3 specialty Japanese iced teas delivered 13 miles away (1/2 hour) and getting an extra $20 added to it. Then there was the guy who ordered over $100 worth of seafood from a crab house and called me while I was on the way to tell me it was a $50 tip if I could get myself into the gated community and deliver at the door. No problem and he actually followed through changing the tip to $50 (the second most I've ever gotten in my 16K rides and deliveries).


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My second worst delivery experience was with CFA. It was so bad, I never went back. Nor do I intend to. I’m in single digits with my AR mostly because of them - they go nuts at lunch, 2 out of 3 pings are for them, if not more.


This thread is about POSITIVE experiences. There are plenty of places on this site to say negative stuff. Did you really need to do it on this thread?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> This thread is about POSITIVE experiences. There are plenty of places on this site to say negative stuff. Did you really need to do it on this thread?


You’re right. I apologize.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

Saturday night I was at some burger joint, not a big chain, late in the evening. Young gal was ordering a combo. She hears the price, asks what she can remove to make it cheaper. She and I are the only people in this joint. I give the manager my debit card tell him to give the lady whatever she wants. She objects. i say, miss, I have two orders cued up on my phone now that will pay for it. I just tell her to pay it forward one day. 

Manager thought it was so cool, I got a $10 gift certificate for his place. made me feel great. 

Another place regularly gives me $5 off cards.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

Same night, now about 1 a.m. in Fort Worth and my phone won't stop blowing up with pings. I get a $30 double order to some place I never went to before close by. I walk in and all the servers are chicks in black bikinis, black fishnet nylons and poor me has to wait for the second order. Cop posted at the door. Place is packed. I get to the second run, and the guy meets me outside, which never happens, always leave at door. I ask him, u ever eat there? No he says, just use Uber. I tell him it was my pleasure to wait on his food. Every night I see something cool.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE for life said:


> Same night, now about 1 a.m. in Fort Worth and my phone won't stop blowing up with pings. I get a $30 double order to some place I never went to before close by. I walk in and all the servers are chicks in black bikinis, black fishnet nylons and poor me has to wait for the second order. Cop posted at the door. Place is packed. I get to the second run, and the guy meets me outside, which never happens, always leave at door. I ask him, u ever eat there? No he says, just use Uber. I tell him it was my pleasure to wait on his food. Every night I see something cool.


Welcome back. 😏


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

1. I get to talk to a nice lady when I pickup from her Panda Express

2. I I get t owave hi to other drivers and get "the nod" when we pass eachother at pickups 

3. I got hit on by some guy at Wendy's........ok maybe that wan;t pleasant but he WA nice 

4. I got a free drink from said Wendy;s cause of 3. lol


----------

